# Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?



## boolands (9. Februar 2009)

*Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bräucht 'mal Eure Hilfe.. Eine Freundin von mir möchte sich die Tage einen neuen Laptop zulegen..  ( Ich hab' Ihr zwar xmal gesagt das ich mich mit den Dingern nicht wirklich auskenne,aber sie möchte mich unbedingt dabeihaben..)



Maximales Budget 1000€
Bluetooth sollte dabei sein
Hin und wieder ein Spiel,aber nicht Crysis auf max. Details (die Titel die sie hat sind >12 Monate,aber wenn schon neu dann auch etwas das Freude macht! Ihr wisst was ich meine..)
Ist eher Dektopersatz,also die Mobilität ist zweitrangig
sie liebt Ihre DVD's (aber kein BlueRay); Möchte Ihre Filme auf dem Laptop ansehen
WLAN ist ja selbstverständlich
Was ist denn sonst noch wichtig? Auf was gilt es zu achten? Welches Gerät würdet Ihr empfehlen?

1000Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,

boolands


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Soll es wirklich richtig großer Desktopersatz sein?

15 Zoll:
- Samsung R560 Aura P8600 Dilis (BluRay&hohe Auflösung; Test - Modell mit weniger Ausstattung, Notebookjournal bewertet sehr hart...; grundlos vom Markt verschwunden..., gab auch noch günstigere Modelle - ebenfalls vom Markt verschwunden  )

17 Zoll:
- Samsung E172-Aura P8400 Damek (gleiches Modell wie oben, aber kein Bluray und niedrigere Auflösung, allerdings gleicher Preis....)

Dies Samsung Notebooks bieten wohl das beste Gesamtkonzept, bei HP sind die Display nicht allzu gut laut Tests, Bei Asus, Acer, Medion und HP (zumindest bei der Pavillion-Reihe) schwächelt der Service und bei den anderen ist die verarbeitung nicht so toll.

Dell ist denk ich auch noch sehr empfehlenswert, und da sie ja sowieso nur ältere Spiele spielt, kann man sich ja mal ein Dell Studio 17 Konfigurieren.
Damit müsste man beim Preis nochmal günstiger als bei Samsung kommen.

Hier mal eine Beispielkonfiguration:
*Farbauswahl*:
Mattschwarz mit matter Oberfläche
*Prozessor*:
Intel® Core™2 Duo-Prozessor P8400 (2,26 GHz, 3 MB L2-Cache, 1066 MHz FSB)
*Microsoft-Betriebssystem*:
Original Windows Vista® Home Premium SP1 - Deutsch
*Erweiterte Service-Packs*:
1 Jahr begrenzter Service – Abhol- und Reparaturservice
*Kamera*:
2.0 Mega pixel Integrated Web Camera - LED
*LCD*:
17-Zoll-WXGA+-WLED-TFT-Breitbild-Display (1440 x 900), mit TrueLife™
*Arbeitsspeicher*:
4096MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x2048]
*Festplatte*:
320 GB SATA-Festplatte (5.400 U/Min.)
*Grafikkarte*:
256MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3650

Das sind so die Kernkomponenten, mach dann 930€. Das LED-Display dürfte einiges bringen in Bezug auf Bildqualität, Support kann bei Bedarf noch hinzugebucht werden (hier bieten sich die 3 Jahre für 130€ an) oder eine schöne Farbe hinzugefügt werden


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

nun, größe wäre dann wohl 17 zoll, akku spielt keine rolle. an sich wäre in dem fall schon ein 700€-NBook gut genug, für 1000€ gäb es dann halt schon was rein qualitativ besseres.

wie is das bei der festplatte? hat sie ihre filme auf platte, oder wirklich als DVDs? bei ersterem wäre ne große platte halt dann besser.

hier mal vorschläge mit ner bereits recht guten grafikkarte:

Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-1172eg Multimedia-Papst!
Notebooks Samsung E172-Aura P8400 Damek 
Acer TravelMate 7730G-843G32N
Notebooks Samsung E172-Aura P7450 Errix

oder auch ein 16 zoll: Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-844G82MN  , 15,4 is vlt. dann schon nen tick zu klein, wenn man da auch filme in ruhe schauen will... ^^


je nach dem, um welche spiele es genau geht, kommen dann noch ne menge andere Nbooks von 800-1000€ in frage, die eine nicht ganz so starke grafikkarte haben.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Schau mal in die aktuelle PCGH rein. Da werden neue Modelle getestet.
Preisklasse von 1000 bis 1600€. Da sollte doch was dabei sein.

-Asus G50V = 15,4 Zoll
-MSI GX720 = 17 Zoll.

beide liegen bei knapp 1000€ und sind im Handel bestimmt noch etwas günstiger (Onlineversand). Bei "Notebooks günstiger" hat das super geklappt.


----------



## Driver76 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Naja ein bisschen mehr leistung kann nie schaden.. 

Acer Aspire 6930G-864G32MN 16 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Also fürs gamen ausreichend^^

Aber wie ich in deine "notebook beschreibun" sehe, würde ein notebook für max 700 völlig ausreichen...


----------



## boolands (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Hallo!

Schon mal viiiiiielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!

Die Filme hat sie zwar auf DVD,aber dafür fotografiert sie unheimlich gerne.. (Hab' ich doch glatt vergessen..) Daher gibts' jede Menge Bilder die auf die Festplatte kommen.. sollte daher nicht zu klein ausfallen..

Ihre Anforderungen sind insgesamt eher als niedrig anzusehen.. Ihr maximales Budget liegt bei 1000€,wenn es etwas brauchbares zu einem günstigeren Preis gibt-UMSO BESSER!

Viele Grüße,

boolands


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

wenn du jetzt noch sagst, welche spiele denn laufen sollten, könnte man entscheiden, ob ein 600€-NB reicht oder man doch die 1000€ ausreizen sollte


----------



## Driver76 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

nimm das asus das is ein mitelding, von den leistung richtig stark


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



Driver76 schrieb:


> nimm das asus das is ein mitelding, von den leistung richtig stark


Auf rechtschreibung achten ggf nachbessern

Das asus hat im test auch sehr gut abgeschnitten für den Preis.


----------



## Driver76 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Naja @ 18219... auf rechtschreibung achte ich nur in der schule... am pc is es doch eh egal oda?


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

ataataanaja is nen Zitat was ganz gut past oder. Bei den ganzen rechtschreibungen weis so wie so keiner, wie was geschrieben wird von daher ist das bestimmt richtig!


----------



## MocK (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> nun, größe wäre dann wohl 17 zoll, akku spielt keine rolle. an sich wäre in dem fall schon ein 700€-NBook gut genug, für 1000€ gäb es dann halt schon was rein qualitativ besseres.
> 
> wie is das bei der festplatte? hat sie ihre filme auf platte, oder wirklich als DVDs? bei ersterem wäre ne große platte halt dann besser.
> 
> ...



ich denke herbboy hat hier schon ne gute auswahl getroffen, als HP-Nutzer kann ich natürlich deren Laptop empfehlen, grade die kleine Fernbedienung kann beim DVD gucken sehr angenehm sein, allerdings denke ich dass das display nich soo toll ist, auch bei den anderen aufgezählten bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Die VAIO -Geräte von Sony wären in dieser Hinsicht vlt eine alternative, jedoch hab ich da keinen überblick über die preise.
hab jetz mal noch schnell geguckt und da is mir noch das hier aufgefallen: Notebooks Acer Aspire 7730G-584G64BN hat zwar noch nen alten Prozessor ist aber ansonsten top, sogar DVB-T, Fernbedienung, große Festplatte und BluRay stecken im Gerät für ca 850€. Für 900 € wäre auch dieses Acer-Notebook in die engere auswahl zu nehmen :Notebooks Acer Aspire 8930G-583G32BN ... es hat zwar keinen tollen Prozessor und für 18,4" grade mal schwache 320GB aber bildet ansonsten mit dem hochwertigen Display, der Bedienleiste am linken Rand und dem BluRay-Laufwerk ein gutes Gesamtpaket.

Ich denke mal, dass man schon in diesem fall ein wenig mehr geld investieren sollte und damit auch gleich ein gerät mit BluRay kauft, es ist einfach zukunftssicherer.

mfg MocK


----------



## strelock (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Kauf dir doch nen gebrauchtes XPS mit einer Geforce 7900 drinne. Sind noch immer mit die schnellsten Grafikkarten für Notebooks und spielefähig!! Die meisten haben noch über nen Jahr Garantie wenn de bei Ebay schaust. Ich habe ein Amilo XI1546 und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Books gibs sogar schon für <500€.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



strelock schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch nen gebrauchtes XPS mit einer Geforce 7900 drinne. Sind noch immer mit die schnellsten Grafikkarten für Notebooks und spielefähig!!


unfug, die 7900m für laptops, sowohl die GS als auch die GTX, ist langsamer als ne 9600m GT. nicht mal ne SLI-kombi  aus zwei 7900m GS wäre schneller.


----------



## MocK (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

ich denke es wäre in diesem Fall nicht so wichtig ob nun 7900 oder 9600, da spielfähigkeit nicht sooo wichtig ist. bloß könnte ich mir bloß vorstellen, dass die freundin lieber gleich nen neues notebook haben will. ein neues gerät hat außerdem noch volle garantie.


----------



## Driver76 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

ASUS G2S-7R062C Vista Home Premium - computeruniverse.net 

wünderschönes gerät und der lieferumfang ist TOP!


----------



## MocK (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

2GB RAM und schlappe 200GB Festplatte sind eindeutig zu wenig bei dem ASUS-Produkt


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Ach komm was willste auf einen notebook drauf machen ich habe 320gb festplatte und frage mich wieso ich die gekauft habe mir würden schon 160 gut sein^^ und ram ist auf rüste bar...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Wie wäre es mit einem SL500 von IBM/Lenovo? Ich hab mir heute auch eins bestellt, die sind echt gut von der Ausstattung und Qualität, eins aus der t-Serie wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, aber so hoch war dann das Budget doch nicht, aber für 1000€ bekommt man ein ordentliches Thinkpad.


----------



## MocK (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



Driver76 schrieb:


> Ach komm was willste auf einen notebook drauf machen ich habe 320gb festplatte und frage mich wieso ich die gekauft habe mir würden schon 160 gut sein^^ und ram ist auf rüste bar...




es wurde bereits angesprochen, dass sie festplatten-platz braucht, zwar verbrauchen fotos nicht unbedingt so viel aber wenn man's hobby-mäßig betreibt kommt da was zusammen, ich hab auch über 30gb bilder und fotografiere selten.
und warum nen laptop mit alter technik kaufen, wenn man für das gleiche bzw. ein wenig mehr was viel besseres bekommt und ein notebook aufrüsten ist meist nich so einfach. 

zum vorschlag von rebel4life würde ich sagen, dass das SL500 mit 15,4" als desktop ein wenig zu klein ist.

mfg MocK


----------



## boolands (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Hallo!

Sie hat sich nun ein Acer (genaue Tpenbezeichnung folgt! Ich hab' sie vergessen..) geholt; Mit 18,4'',Intel Core2Duo,320GB Festplatte,Bluetooth,6-1-Cardreader,Blue-Ray-ComboLaufwerk,4GB Ram etc. 

Schönes Gerät! Würde mir auch gefallen! Und wie schon gesagt,die Details folgen..

So long..


----------



## 1821984 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Dann hat Sie sich für das richtige entschieden Hab selbst nen Aspire und bin voll zufrieden damit!!!


----------



## MocK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

ein 18,4" notebook mit bluray für unter 1000 € is ja echt nich schlecht, hätte ich mir dann wohl evtl auch geholt an ihrer stelle.
da wünsche ich ihr viel spaß mit ihrem neuen notebook.


----------



## boolands (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Es müßte dieser sein: ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

Schickes Teil.. Würde mir auch gefallen.. Nur.. Die Grafik mit noch ein bissel' mehr Leistung.. Dann wärs' auch was für mich!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



boolands schrieb:


> Es müßte dieser sein: ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH
> 
> Schickes Teil.. Würde mir auch gefallen.. Nur.. Die Grafik mit noch ein bissel' mehr Leistung.. Dann wärs' auch was für mich!


 
hier der nachfolger mit ner 9600m GS: Notebooks Acer Aspire 8930G-583G32BN  und (natürlich teurer) 9700m GT: Acer Aspire 8930G-864G64BN


----------



## MocK (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

da hoff ich mal, dass es eines der nachfolge-modelle ist, denn das alte gerät hat ja nu nich die wahnsinns auflösung.
bei den anderen NBs ist ne auflösung von 1680 x 945 angegeben... ist das normal für 18,4" ? denn mein 16,4" hat 1920x1080 beide werte sind ja schon en größerer unterschied


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

naja, was heißt "normal"? ich wußte bis heute nicht mal, dass es überhaupt so große "notebooks" gibt...  

die beim preisvergleich geizhals.at/de verfügbaren 18,4er entweder 1680x945 (13 modelle) oder 1920x1080 (28 modelle). 1366x768 haben nur 2 modelle: ab 18" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  in der 3. zeile könnte man filtern.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Beim 16,4" ist die Auflösung schon sehr hoch. Die haben nur sehr wenige. Beim 18,4" halte ich die andere für normal wie beim 15" die 1280x800 Pixel. ist halt nur wegen dem 16:10 Format so krum.


----------



## MocK (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, was heißt "normal"? ich wußte bis heute nicht mal, dass es überhaupt so große "notebooks" gibt...
> 
> die beim preisvergleich geizhals.at/de verfügbaren 18,4er entweder 1680x945 (13 modelle) oder 1920x1080 (28 modelle). 1366x768 haben nur 2 modelle: ab 18" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  in der 3. zeile könnte man filtern.





hehe... joa 18,4" is schon en bisl krass für ein notebook, hatte mir ma welche angeguckt und fand die eigentlich recht interessant, jedoch brauchste zum transportieren wahrscheinlich nen extra Handwagen bei dem Gewicht. 
un wegen der auflösung... is natürlich doof, dass es in dem fall dann keins von 1920x1080 ist, denn bei der bildschirm größe macht sich bestimmt bemerkbar, ich könnte selbst auf den 2" weniger bei mir nicht mehr ohne die hohe auflösung, sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Naja aber dann must du gleich mehr geld dafür zahlen nur weil es dann "HD ready" ist. sieht zwar gut aus aber brauch man das wirklich. Mein Laptop könnte manchmal auch bischen mehr haben aber es ist nicht so, dass ich mich darüber aufrege. Muss man halt vorm dem kauf vergleichen. Am besten vor ort, denn nicht immer ist mehr gleich besser.


----------



## MocK (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

da haste vollkommen recht, ich hatte mir damals viele laptops im laden angeguckt und war von den displays der vaio reihe sehr beeindruckt, jedoch gefiel mir der rest nicht und dann bin ich auf das hp gestoßen und in dem falle war dann doch mal mehr wirklich mehr ^^
bei 18,4" würde ich aber nur mit full hd nehmen, sieht dann einfach besser aus.


----------



## 1821984 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Ja aber das wird dann immer gleich mit Blu Ray verkauft und sowas brauche ich nicht, weil ich keine Filme drauf schaue. Wenn man natürlich öfters mal nen Film guckt, dann ist das wieder was anderes aber das muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, was er braucht und was nicht. Nur weil der eine dann HD-Ready ist und der andere nicht, heißt es ja nicht, dass der ohne schlechter ist. Man muss es nur bezahlen wollen und für nützlich halten.


----------



## MocK (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

is doch aber schön, wenn man gleich noch blu ray dazu bekommt, hätte ich es nicht gebraucht in meinem laptop, hätte es mich dennoch gefreut. zwar wird die DVD noch sehr lange DAS medium sein für mobile daten bzw. filme, jedoch wird blu ray über kurz oder lang als ablöse da stehen und dann ist es doch schön, wenn man sich (grade bei nem laptop) nich noch nen externes laufwerk kaufen muss.
aber naja egal, is eh nich das thema


----------



## Driver76 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Naja aber blu-ray players bei notebook's haben kein richtigen efekt da muss man erst ein 32" notebook kaufen dann sieht man deutlich einen unterschied.


----------



## MocK (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

da haste recht, jedoch kann man über HDMI jeden beliebigen Bildschirm anschließen und darauf gucken.


----------



## 1821984 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Wers brauch. Wer nen TV mit HDMI hat, hat in der Regel auch nen DVD-Player und der gute schmeißt bestimmt kaum sein Rechner an, um sich dann nen Film auf dem TV anzuschauen.
Deswegen, brauch ich sowas nicht. Und außerdem muss der Rechner nur unnötige Leistung für sowas haben.
Für ein Spielelaptop ok aber sonst reines Marketing um unwissenden das geld raus zu ziehen, weil das ja überlebens wichtig ist, dass ein Laptop HDMI oder Blu Ray hat.


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Also ich möchte auch eins um die 1000 euro haben und finde das das Asus G50V von seinen Leistungen und der Ausstattung für mich die Wahl ist.Es ist auch nicht schlecht gesteste worden im Notebook Journal.Das einzige Manko ist,es ist bei keinem Händler zu bekommen im Moment weiß einer warum???


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Klar in mediamarkt (1500 euro *grinz*) weiss nich wie es bei den anderen mediamarkt's es ist aber on osnabrück gibt es dort.. wenn jemand deses asus für 1000euo oder weniger findet schreib mir ne pn^^


----------



## boolands (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Laptop für max. 1000€ Was ist Eure Empfehlung?*

Sie hat das mit der 9600m GS.. Oder so ähnlich.. Konnte heute nachmittag mal ein wenig damit 'rumspielen.. Schon nicht so ganz schlecht..


----------

